# Did you get a choice?



## sofaraway (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, haven't posted in here very much before, but I am sure I will be in here a bit more now.

I saw my new consultant this week and he agrees I meet the NICE criteria for a pump, so will put my case to the team meeting next month. If they agree then they will apply for funding from my PCT. Then it will be a 6 month wait to get started. He said that 2 weeks before my start date I will get to choose which pump I want. 

Did most of you get the choice of which pump you got or did you have to have whichever your clinic was using. And if you did get to chose does anyone regret their choice?


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 11, 2010)

Previously, my clinic had just been using Medtronic pumps, but on this session of new starts, we could choose between the Medtronic Veo, the Accu-Check Combo, and the Animas 2020. Most went with the Accu Check Combo, (weirdly was actually bottom of my list), one person got the Veo, and two of us got the Animas 2020.

We got to hear from reps for each company, and play with demo models for a little while. So far, I think I chose by far the best pump for my needs, and I'm really happy with the Animas


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Nikki I just wanted to say I hope all goes well In january and you do manage to get yourself on a pump

Fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi , at my clinic we wasnt offered a choice we were just told it would be the Accu-chek combo . I must admitt im very happy with it tho


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 11, 2010)

Nope it was a case you'll having the spirit pump take it or leave it

That was 3 years ago, after I spent 3 years fighting to get one, I could have stood my ground and demanded that I was given my legal right has governed by the NICE guidelines to have the pump of my choice (Aimas 2020) but alas put me in the posistion of fighting another extended battle before I got a pump....


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 11, 2010)

In my clinic it had only offered the Medtronic at the time (about a year and a half ago) but I was offered the choice of Animas as someone else in my Dafne course was just about to get one too and was their first.

I still look at Viki's animas and pine for it! But I am pleased with my choice of the Veo. What finaly did it was the compatability with the sensors which I would want if I was pregnant. 

Another consideration I would also rate as very important is the service you receive. This year I went on a medtonic study day for pump users at my clinic. It was unbelievably good- that alone was reassurrance that for me medtronic was right for me at this time. It's a very individual thing. 

Randomange recently posted about the excellent service she just received with a replcement pump for animas- this is great news and so important. When my 3 years is up with this pump and if it is possable, I think I may try an animas if there is an option given to me.

Also if you are have any eye problems, I definately think the animas is a better screen, brighter and clearer.

Good luck with your choice- it nearly killed me making mine- I wanted them both!


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 11, 2010)

Animas really are great. I've felt completely at ease with their reps, their customer service, and their willingness to go the extra mile for you. Apparently 60%+ of their staff have diabetes, and lots of them use the 2020, so they've got to be doing something right!


----------



## bev (Dec 11, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - Alex says thats great news.

I am so happy for you - we didnt ask we just told our team what pump we wanted and it had to be medtronic with sensors. But, its a very personal thing and what is right for one person wont be for another. Animas are supposed to be bringing out sensors soon - but you already know that being at FFL - I am so happy for you - and if you need any help when you get started dont hesitate to either ring me or post on here.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 11, 2010)

It was intended that I would go onto a Roche Spirit Combo thingy but I just made it clear that I wanted a Medtronic. My team are happy to accomodate what people want.


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 11, 2010)

Hiya, great news that you meet the criteria! 

At my hospital you don't get a choice - Accu-chek combo is it! I have nothing to compare with, but I love it to bits!!! I love the ability to bolus without having to touch the pump, so you can squirrel it away somewhere like your bra (now if I can just figure out a. how to snooze & cancel alarms for TBRs running out quickly without having to do it on the pump or b. remember not to put the pump in my bra whilst at work on a tbr, I'll be fine lol!  )

Best of luck, hope the wait doesn't drag for you!


----------



## shiv (Dec 11, 2010)

Nikki I'm so pleased for you! I'm sure the 6 months will fly by 

Remember - if he says you meet the criteria, that's it - the PCT have to provide funding by law. Ask him to put it in writing to you and take it straight to the PCT. They can't fob you off with stories of funding committees, funding boards, etc - they might exist but they mean diddlysquat in the eyes of the law  the consultant has the final say!

I'm leaning towards an Animas 2020. I feel very lucky to have a choice as I know many people don't. The pump I am borrowing from my hospital is a Medtronic Paradigm 512, I really like it and I like the Veos - but being as the 2020 does basically the same thing (it doesn't have the same tiny bolus amounts as the Veo which is the only downside for me) and I prefer the interface, I am leaning towards it.

I'm going to push my team to get reps in so I can have a look at both of them.

I'm personally not bothered by CGM compatability at this moment in time. I know I won't get funding for them so I don't really bring them into the picture when thinking about pumps.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 11, 2010)

Shiv, what are the bolus increments on the Veo? I'd always thought they were the same - at least that's what I have in the notes I made when I was choosing which pump to go with. I'd be curious to know if I'd got it wrong.


----------



## shiv (Dec 11, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Shiv, what are the bolus increments on the Veo? I'd always thought they were the same - at least that's what I have in the notes I made when I was choosing which pump to go with. I'd be curious to know if I'd got it wrong.



For the first unit it can go as small as 0.025 - so 0.025, 0.05, 0.075, etc. After that it does 0.05 like the 2020. Being as it's only for the first unit, it wouldn't really affect me - I can see it would be good for kids who are maybe on big ratios (say 1u:30g etc) and need tiny amounts.

edit: just wanted to clarify, the 0.025 is up to 1u - so in theory you could have say, 0.425 of a unit, or 0.675, etc etc. So very very precise.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 11, 2010)

You know, it's so funny. I thought that my pump did those increments. Goes to show that even with sensitivity like mine, 0.05 is more than precise enough! I'd be interested to know if there was anyone who needed that 0.025 step that wasn't a child


----------



## shiv (Dec 11, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> You know, it's so funny. I thought that my pump did those increments. Goes to show that even with sensitivity like mine, 0.05 is more than precise enough! I'd be interested to know if there was anyone who needed that 0.025 step that wasn't a child



There will be - but I would guess they are few and far between - but there will be people who need that.

Saying that - I've never had access to such tiny increments so who knows, I could need that tiny amount for corrections etc - I am INCREDIBLY sensitive to insulin, I have miniscule basal rates and carb ratios that change throughout the day to adjust to my sensitivity needs - I can't wait to get a pump that can offer me even more precise increments.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 11, 2010)

I've really enjoyed the ability to calculate down to precision. It's very liberating after so much guesswork, and having to eat up to, or down to the half unit


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations on meeting the criteria for a pump, that's great news!

I have the Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - I didn't have a choice, but I wasn't caring at the time, and to be honest it sounds as though any of the pumps would be great - everyone seems to really like whichever one they have. I adore mine and would thoroughly recommend it - but can't compare, as it's the only one I've ever had


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 12, 2010)

I was given the option of the Spirit Combo or the erm... Spirit Combo!

Seems to be doing the trick though so I'm happy enough with it. That said I would have liked to have a fiddle with the Animas as I believe the screen is a bit easier to read and I struggle sometimes with reading my Combo's screen. That's retinopathy for you. And it's down to me being a bit of a DH in the past that I've got it in the 1st place!!!

Hope all goes tickety boo for you and yours. Take care.


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> For the first unit it can go as small as 0.025 - so 0.025, 0.05, 0.075, etc. After that it does 0.05 like the 2020. Being as it's only for the first unit, it wouldn't really affect me - I can see it would be good for kids who are maybe on big ratios (say 1u:30g etc) and need tiny amounts.
> 
> edit: just wanted to clarify, the 0.025 is up to 1u - so in theory you could have say, 0.425 of a unit, or 0.675, etc etc. So very very precise.



Sorry, I dont want to hyjack the thread and focus it on increments, but for me the fact the Veo does such small increments is pretty much a non-starter for me. Just as you say, great if you are working precisley on behalf of a child/toddler, but in adult pumping I dont even use such small increments. I wouldnt let that sway my decision- if you want an Animas Shiv- go for it!

Back on topic- its also worth checking out how long on each pump it is before you get offered an upgrade or swap onto another pump. For me it is 3 years, but when there was the software Veo 'blip' I received a new pump so I would expect my three years has started again, which is fine.

Consider also, the moneytary (?sp- sorry I can't spell for toffee) value of the pump as it is recommended to be added onto your contents insurrance for in and out of the house. The Medtronic Veo is valued at ?2,800 in June when I enquired.


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah Sugarbum, 

I use the 0.025 increments! I need 0.975 units in the mid morning until the early afternoon. Funny things eh?

Tom


----------



## shiv (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom - think Lou and I are both referring to the small increments in bolus amounts.

Being as I use really tiny amounts for basal, yes, I can see me needing the 0.025 for basal - just not bolus.


----------



## tracey w (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations on getting the pump!

At my pct we got a choice. I was shown and could have a play with animas, medtronic and spirit combo but was told i could research and order any really.

went with spirit combo, doesnt look as jazzy as some, but loved the idea of small increments and the wireless handset. Love the pump and roche have been brilliant both for orders and technical advice when needed.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the replies. It seems that everyone feels happy with what they got even if they didn't have a choice. I know that essentially any pump will help me overcome the problems I have so it's just working out the small differences. 

I must admit with the small increments my brain finds it difficult to understand. I think I get 2 decimal places but 3 makes my brain start to get twisted up. I am quite insulin sensitive particulary to bolus insulin. I use 17 units of basal and 1:20g ratio.

Whenever I meet up with you guys again I am going to have to have a play with your pumps!


----------

